# Elephant hand!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I am now into my 5th day with a swollen right hand, my fingers are like sausages and won't bend and for the first 3 days if a breath of wind touched it, it was agony.. So off to the doc's which meant coming back to our caravan at the coast as we are registered at the local doctors, I couldn't face sitting in the A&E in Wake'y.. So he has put me on pills for gout, I get it occasionally in my feet, but I have never heard of getting it in a hand..

I feel crap with it all having to fiddle about left handed.. I think I am ready to order a skip and jump in as I shuffle off this mortal coil!.

ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh dear Ray, now you wish you'd practiced with the other hand. I've never heard of gout in the hand either, but then again there's a lot of things I've never heard of.
Keep taking the tablets and get better soon.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep
You can get gout in your hand

Fingers swell like sausages 

Really painful 

I have pseudo gout 

Calcium crystals

As opposed to Uric acid crystals 

But whatever crystals they present as knives in your joints 

Love to skip from joint to joint 

Although I think gout is more discerning, joint wise 

Still bloody painful though 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sympathy for anyone in pain. :crying::crying::crying:Been eating too much red meat, cheese, chicken??? Couldn't be the booze!! Hope you're better soon, Ray


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think thats happened to me Ray. About three months ago I suddenly got swelling in my finger, then a couple more and I reckon it was Gout. Doc just wasnt sure but I think it is. They have not gone down really either although they were never as painful as yours clearly are but still a bit sore and stiff. Usually it attacks the hands only if its had enough of attacking other areas like the feet. Trouble is it can stay in the hands for much longer, up to two years I have read.

You have my sympathy.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Gout is nothing to do with too much red wine etc. - common myth but still worth pulling his leg about......

I have never hard of it being in the hand so thanks to Sandra for that knowledge - I have spoken to a number of sufferers ALL of whom have confirmed how painful it is - so I hope that I do not encounter it first hand (or should that be first foot?)......

This page may help you and yes, Sandra is 100% correct.....

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Gout/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

gosh Barry

Aren’t you a little ray of sunshine 

There are medications that can help

Unless like me your kidneys are not so good 

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Went for a blood test today, so see what comes up.

Trouble is I am restricted with what the doc can subscribe with all the stuff I am taking after my heart op and the prostrate cancer stuff.. Yep ready for the knacker yard!..

The only thing that is keeping me going is how I am going to spend the 113 million in tonight's lottery..

ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

You could spread a little sunshine, mate!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> You could spread a little sunshine, mate!


I thought that Viv, but then I thought what would I do with the share he´d give me, I can´t think of anything I want, only what I can´t buy, good health for Hans, Shade and me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can confirm the pain 

Although mine is pseudo gout

Down to calcium crystals 

A legacy of high calcium blood levels due to a tumour on the para thyroid 

It calcified my heart valve 

Settled in my muscles and tendons causing me painful stiffness

But when it enters my joints it really is like knives lodged within joints , my immune system then kicks in to fight it and makes it worse , I feel flue like symptoms 

But there are medications to stop the immune response 

I shouldn’t take them, but fortunately so far a few doses really helps to settle it 

It’s a payoff, kidneys our debilitating pain 

We all choose differently 
Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I had to stop taking the anti inflammatory drugs Ray years ago as I ended up with holes in my stomach and lost four pints of blood apparently. They put me on Colchicine which is made from Crocuses I believe but too much of that makes you ill but shouldnt kill you (probably). For me, Gout goes away completely if I lose weight, if I start to put it back on again it comes back. I was free of it for about four years until last year when I got too Fat. 

Dont start reading all the stuff on the internet as it will drive you bonkers as the only Gout free stuff you can put in your gob when you read all the guff online is water and grass.

Some say its Purines but of late Fructose is labelled as the culprit. Booze obviously is another one. I just pop a Colchicine before getting stuck into a few cold ones and if I remember another one afterwards. 

It could of course genuinely be Elephant hand. Have you developed a craving for Ice Buns?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I had it in my fingers years ago and put on Purine tablets.

I read up on it saying pulses i.e peas and beans etc can cause it...........................
so I continued to eat my suckling pig and drink my mead !!! lol

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My old mum had it in her knee. She was not a good patient so I took her complaints with a pinch of salt. Sorry mum!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not sure you can get gout in your knees 

Pseudo gout you can 

Pseudo gout it seems can inhabit every joint 

And it does 

Tonight im pain free a little drunk

But alcohol isagreat painkiller 
Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> I'm not sure you can get gout in your knees
> 
> Pseudo gout you can
> 
> ...


You can get it most joints Sandra including knees. https://www.webmd.com/arthritis/understanding-gout-basic-information#1

Feet usually


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

To look at me now as a I wobble along with my stick, arm in arm with my wife of nearly fifty years, as I try to mange everything with just one hand doing everything a quarter of the speed we used too, it is plain to see the 71 years of hard toil in all weathers has taken it's toll..

But if you could only see inside my head.. Yes see inside my head!..... You would see, yes you would see that that's fcucked too.:crying::wink2:

ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> You can get it most joints Sandra including knees. https://www.webmd.com/arthritis/understanding-gout-basic-information#1
> 
> Feet usually


Found the answer to your dodgy knees. :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> To look at me now as a I wobble along with my stick, arm in arm with my wife of nearly fifty years, as I try to mange everything with just one hand doing everything a quarter of the speed we used too, it is plain to see the 71 years of hard toil in all weathers has taken it's toll..
> 
> But if you could only see inside my head.. Yes see inside my head!..... You would see, yes you would see that that's fcucked too.:crying::wink2:
> 
> ray.


Yeah but quite a packed 71 years Ray. Thats pretty good going for a Rock God! I dunno if I want to see inside your head. Im not sure what we would find in there! 

Get one of those scooters Terry just posted. That should cheer you up a bit. Ive ordered mine.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

A lady I know lost her driving licence through health issues, but that didn't stop her. She found out that Harley Davidson have a department that manufacture mobility scooters that do 30 miles on a charge, bought one, and now whizzes around the Sussex lanes. 

Now that's cool. 


If you want to see a west country customer's thoughts, then put "Harley Davidson Mobility Scooter" into YouTube. It's currently the top of the list.


.


----------

